# finding plants



## Adamo (Apr 15, 2011)

where is the best place to find good deals on plants?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

petsmart has some good prices but king ads has a huuuge selection or alot of people on here are selling plants and giving them away for free look in the freshwater used section.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

PJs at richmond has nice plants too.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Adamo said:


> where is the best place to find *good deals* on plants?


What do you mean by good deals?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It really depends on what type of plants you are looking for. I find the best deals are the ones found on BC Aquaria. The plants here are usually established and true emersed forms.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

BCA is the place for plants. What types are you looking for? Are you going CO2? How big a tank are you looking to plant? Do you have the right type of light to grow them? Just a few questions you need to ask yourself before getting plants.


----------

